# Death on the job Tuesday



## recruit4meisner (Feb 20, 2006)

Be careful out there guys, please  

Not one of my men thank God, but it is our site:

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/local/broward/sfl-cworker15jun15,0,4079683.story


----------



## Safety-Guy (Mar 10, 2006)

I read that one the other day, A good example of why not to be under or near a suspended load. It is sad but it happens every day in construction. 1 died yesterday when a trench collapsed, another when he was covered with grain while working on a grain elevator.
Everyone be safe, follow ALL the rules.
Friday I will be inspecting 2 of our sites in Jupiter, If I find anything dangerous like that, All our employees will be pulled from the jobsite until corrections are made.


----------

